

HackerNews is super slow from AWS - orenbarzilai

In the last couple of days HackerNews became super slow to access from AWS (~5 min average to load a page).
Any idea what's going on? is it intentional?<p>*checked @Virgina region
======
leknarf
I don't know anything about that, but I'm guessing you're trying to scrape HN.
I use the "unofficial API" instead: <http://api.ihackernews.com/>

It works, but has its own problems, specifically intermittent 500 failures. So
I wrap all my requests in something that can retry them:
<https://github.com/leknarf/hn-notify/blob/master/hn.py>

~~~
orenbarzilai
Not scrapping. For different reasons I am using a private proxy on AWS and I
have to turn it off to access HN. Anyone knows if it's a temp issue?

~~~
orenbarzilai
seems like it's working properly now.

------
ctrager
Sigh...My "Hacker News Reader" Android app, with 7,000 active installs,
depended on a piece of Sinatra/Heroku code to do the screen-scraping. My app
is dead for now. I'm going to port the code to Java and get rid of the idea of
having an intermediary. I thought it was safer if the screen scraping was
centralized so that I could fix it once and for all when things changed, but
it worked out that it was a single point of failure.

~~~
xauronx
Yeah, I'm also porting all of my scraping code to the device itself. It's a
bitch, but HN is so ban happy and unreliable that it's becoming a requirement.

